# Quel appareil pour écouter mon ipod sur des chantiers ?



## tophe631 (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Je recherche une radio assez robuste pour emmener avec moi lorsque je suis sur mes chantiers et qui me serve de radio dans mon atelier le reste du temps.

J'aimerais pouvoir écouter la musique de mon iphone ou mon ipod dessus. En branchant l'iphone, ça me permettrait également de pouvoir être avertit lorsque je reçois un appel car la sonnerie passerait par les hauts parleurs. Et ça permettrait aussi de charger mes appareils.

Il y a les stations daccueil mais l'iphone se trouverais trop exposé à la poussière.

Si je m'oriente sur une radio de chantier, je trouve ce modèle qui me parait pas mal.
En plus il possède plusieurs prises usb pour brancher divers appareils :

http://www.debonix.fr/outillage-ele...chantier-gml20-14-4-18v-bosch-06014297w0.html

En vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91WxFGaksPc

pas mal de marques d'électro-portatif en font, mais certaines fonctions sont inutiles comme le chargeur de batteries si on ne possède pas d'appareils sur batterie de cette marque.

Est-ce que vous connaissez des modèles pas forcement réservés au bricolage mais pour un utilisation outdoor par exemple ?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Janvier 2012)

tout dépend de la nature du chantier

perso j'aime assez la boomblaster de jvc, mais pour du outdoor 

la bosch, je la croise assez souvent et c'est du solide c'te bestiole


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2012)

Un iPhone pour un vulgaire ouvrier de chantier??! 

Pauvre France.........


----------



## Arlequin (10 Janvier 2012)

pour traduire le gentil message de Fix: 

Bienvenue à la Terrasse de le Bar


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2012)

tophe631 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous connaissez des modèles pas forcement réservés au bricolage mais pour un utilisation outdoor par exemple ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Janvier 2012)

Bah un bon vieux ghettoblaster avec l'iPod en aux in mini jack. Et ça roule.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Sur un chantier on bosse. On est pas là pour écouter de la zik.

Déjà qu'on a réussi à éradiquer l'alcoolisme dans le BTP, manquerait plus qu'on fasse les délicates avec de la zik !


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2012)

Il y a bien la Ihome étanche, mais c'est pas très puissant. Par contre ca craint pas l'eau ni la poussière.


----------



## tophe631 (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour les infos.

Je pense que je vais m'orienter vers des marques d'outillage comme bosch ou Dewalt.

Car quand je regarde les prix des modèles classiques, en fait les modèles spéciale chantier ne sont pas si chère que ça.
​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> Sur un chantier on bosse. On est pas là pour écouter de la zik.
> 
> Déjà qu'on a réussi à éradiquer l'alcoolisme dans le BTP, manquerait plus qu'on fasse les délicates avec de la zik !




T'inkiet, il y a aussi le pack de bières dans le frigo en général !! 

Il faut bien savoir accueillir les copains quand ils passent me rendre visite 
Bientôt ils seront accueillis avec de la musique en plus de la bière.


----------



## tophe631 (28 Janvier 2012)

Que pensez-vous de ce modéle ?
http://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech/...+Son-_-Harman+Kardon+Go+_+Play+Micro-_-Active

Il a l'air bien pratique, il possède la radio, facilement transportable, il peut fonctionner sur piles pour une utilisation en exterieur.

Et Harman Kardon a une assez bonne réputation niveau son il me semble.

Bon d'accord c'est pas prévu pour les chantiers, mais le prix est abordable sur ce site par exemple.


----------

